

Dap: A new mobile scheduling startup - dcorrea
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=423602807789220&set=vb.384377941711707&type=2&theater

======
davismwfl
I am not affiliated, but In the video they show this link.

[http://signup.dap.today/](http://signup.dap.today/)

~~~
dcorrea
Thanks for putting out I completely forgot.

------
mtmail
Can you re-submit the actual startup? The link goes to a video on Facebook and
requires FB login.

~~~
dcorrea
What do you mean with the actual startup? The only thing that we have is the
signup from the post above. If you signup we will send you a link to download
our alpha prototype.

